# Belly Bacon ready to go!



## thebigman65 (Oct 3, 2019)

Cured for 12 days in MTQ and Brown Sugar.  Rinsed and dried, now sitting on the rack to dry.








Will go in the MES for 10 hours of cold Hickory smoke overnight!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2019)

nice, that's going to be some piggy there.


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 3, 2019)

In the smoker....nite  nite!.....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks Great, Big!!
Nice Start!!
Be Back for Finals.

BTW: If you have any trouble keeping your AMNPS lit, the right end of the rack Just above the water pan gets more air flow with the chip dumper pulled out about 3".

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Big!!
> Nice Start!!
> Be Back for Finals.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear....I pulled the chip dumper out completely to start and seems to be working good....will check on it shortly!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2019)

thebigman65 said:


> Thanks Bear....I pulled the chip dumper out completely to start and seems to be working good....will check on it shortly!




If it works for you keep doing it that way.
However in all of my tests that bottom left corner on the floor had very little air flow.
And I found pulling the chip dumper out 3" created more air flow than removing it completely. Then if the pellets burn too fast, you can push it back in a little or a lot, to adjust the air flow. Rotating the chip dumper 180° helps too.
These are my findings---Yours could be different.

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> If it works for you keep doing it that way.
> However in all of my tests that bottom left corner on the floor had very little air flow.
> And I found pulling the chip dumper out 3" created more air flow than removing it completely. Then if the pellets burn too fast, you can push it back in a little or a lot, to adjust the air flow. Rotating the chip dumper 180° helps too.
> These are my findings---Yours could be different.
> ...


Ya I should of done that as it went out half way through overnight....i just continued it this morning and moved it where you said....working fine now.  Thanks Bear!


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 4, 2019)

After first smoke....wrapped up and in the fridge.....another round tomorrow!


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 5, 2019)

2nd round.....decided to switch to the offset....I thought the MES smoke was too intense.  Threw some cheese on there too!


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 8, 2019)

Sliced up and ready to start bagging!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2019)

That looks great.  Nice meat to fat ratio.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2019)

Awesome job nice looking bacon.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2019)

Yuuuummmmm----MMMMMmmm.......... Nuff Said.
Very Nice!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks guys.....all bagged up and ready for the freezer......24 bags with about 10 to 12 slices each bag....plus 3 bags of ends.....not bad!   Best of all it tastes awesome!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2019)

Did you weigh your 12 piece bags?  Mine weigh just over 1 lb.  I mean like 1.13


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 8, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Did you weigh your 12 piece bags?  Mine weigh just over 1 lb.  I mean like 1.13


Nope....should of but I was tired.....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks Great, Big!!
Now you're set for a little while, but I wouldn't wait too long to start another batch.
BTW: I'm glad to see your slices are closer to the Sandwich length that I make.
What good is a 14" slice of Bacon anyway??? LOL
It doesn't fit in a Sammy, and it doesn't fry evenly in a Pan!!
When we get store-bought Bacon, the first thing I do is take a scissors & cut the pack in half, before I even open it !!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2019)

thebigman65 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## thebigman65 (Oct 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Big!!
> Now you're set for a little while, but I wouldn't wait too long to start another batch.
> BTW: I'm glad to see your slices are closer to the Sandwich length that I make.
> What good is a 14" slice of Bacon anyway??? LOL
> ...


Well I have to admit it was kinda by necessity.....my slicer doesnt handle the full length slabs so I cut them in half....but you're absolutely right....smaller slices are better anyway!


----------

